# Good movie editing software suggestions?



## Hard Drive C: (Jun 23, 2007)

:4-dontkno
Currently I have Windows Movie Maker. It sucks, is all I can say, since it only plays .wmv formats. I need something more open ended, and I'd also like help uninstalling WMV if anyone had the time. Or is that not possible?

Anyway, all I really need to know is some good movie editing software. One that has lots of effects, transitions, etc. A user-friendly interface would be nice as well, but it's not required. Thanks! ^.^'

ray:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*ZS4 Video Editor* (freeware)
*VirtualDub* (freeware)
*Virtual Edit* (freeware)
*ABC VideoRoll* (freeware)
*Adobe Premiere* ($800)


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

I use Sony Vegas. Premiere is good. Depending on what you are doing you could possibly get away with the stripped versions of either Vegas or Premiere for around $100. The full version of Vegas 7 is $530. 
B&H photo has Vegas 6 for $99. That is the full version but you will not get the DVD authorizing program with that price. You will also not get the Magic Bullet filters or the sony sound effects. But if that stuff is not important than it is a pretty good deal.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

I've had good success with Premiere, Pinnacle Studio Titanium Edition (w/Hollywood FX) and Virtual Dub.


----------



## eagledrc (Dec 28, 2007)

Premiere is the best.
Adobe makes the best, you can never go wrong with them. 
You can get the cheap version for around $100, or the full version for around $800 like koala said...


----------

